

Ask HN: First Robot City - sharemywin

I'm thinking about creating a remote web-based city full of robots, quadcoptors,3d printers, etc. It would be in a warehouse and people could rent out time on the robots. Use cases, create and mail parts. Games like arial paintball. Obviously version 1 would be limited. I'm thinking power issues would have to be worked out. possibly solar cells with lasers focused on the power. Obvioulsy hardware based projects are expensive to get off the ground but I'm wondering if there there's any interest in this.
======
jenius
I think this is a pretty sweet idea, just would take a lot of cash to get it
started and marketed

